# Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist :-(



## xhitcher1 (6. Februar 2015)

*Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *

Hallo  Ich suche einen alten Gangster Jugend Film  Und nein es ist nicht die Welle .

Den Film habe ich vor guten 10 Jahren im TV mal gesehen auf SWR 3, ARD oder ZDF andere Programme hatten wir damals noch nicht  Er kam Spät Abends um 23 Uhr bis 0 Uhr rum  Und ich weiß nur noch die Schluszene die ziemlich am Ende des Films kam.

In der Szene rennen Jugendliche einen Turm hoch der so kringel Treppen hat, einer hat soviel ich weiß eine Army Jacke an und verfolgt einen anderen Jugendlichen, Oben auf dem Turm (Alte Ruine) kommt es zum Streit wo und jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, der mit der Army Jacke den anderen Erschießt oder vom Turm Schuppst und dann  merkt was er für ein Fehler gemacht hat und schockiert oben stehen bleibt.

ICh glaub die 2 Waren zuvor befreundet ehe das Geschah, und es kann auch sein das der eine ein Nazi war oder es um einen Neonazi ging.

Der Film war in Farbe. 

Und glaub ein Drama.


----------



## Stueppi (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *

Wie wäre es wenn du EINEN Thread machst und ALLE Filme auflistest die du suchst. Wenn du diesen Thread pflegst werden auch Leute rein schauen, dann brauchst du nicht jeden Tag einen Thread für jeden Film auf zu machen.


----------



## xhitcher1 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *



Stueppi schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn du EINEN Thread machst und ALLE Filme auflistest die du suchst. Wenn du diesen Thread pflegst werden auch Leute rein schauen, dann brauchst du nicht jeden Tag einen Thread für jeden Film auf zu machen.



Naja das habe ich nicht wirklich gesehen bekam auch auf Andre Fragen keine Antwort  und suche den Film seit Ewigkeiten


----------



## Stueppi (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *

Vieleicht ist ein PC Hardware Forum einfach der Falsche Ort zum suchen. Gibt es keine Film Foren?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *



Stueppi schrieb:


> Vieleicht ist ein PC Hardware Forum einfach der Falsche Ort zum suchen. Gibt es keine Film Foren?


"Vlt" Eher nicht wenn wir bereits diverse Unterforumen haben die mit PC Hardware indirekt zu tun haben, siehe Audiobereich (Soundtrack,  LS DIY etc.)

@Topic mich verwundert es eher das du dir den Film nach deiner Begeisterung nicht gemerkt hast und nach zehn Jahren nach einer Antwort suchst in einem Forum die dir höchstwahrscheinlich die Frage nicht beantworten kann.


----------



## xhitcher1 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *



Patrick.C schrieb:


> "Vlt" Eher nicht wenn wir bereits diverse Unterforumen haben die mit PC Hardware indirekt zu tun haben, siehe Audiobereich (Soundtrack,  LS DIY etc.)
> 
> @Topic mich verwundert es eher das du dir den Film nach deiner Begeisterung nicht gemerkt hast und nach zehn Jahren nach einer Antwort suchst in einem Forum die dir höchstwahrscheinlich die Frage nicht beantworten kann.



Haha weil ich IHn nicht ganz angesehen hab weil ich damals Müde wurde  und jetzt aus Interesse Ihn mir gerne mal nochmals ansehen möchte  Damals war ich 17-18 jetzt 27 da hab ich mir noch nicht so Filmtitel gemerkt zumal ich oft nur rumzappte und nicht schaute was in der Zeitung steht


----------



## kero81 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *

Was Du dir so alles merken kannst... Auf welchem Programm er kam, welche Programme ihr NICHT hattet (2005 hattet ihr nur drei Programme WTF?!), um welche Uhrzeit er ca. kam und Du kannst dich dran erinnern das Du eingeschlafen bist. Aber den Titel wohl nicht... Bist Du High?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *



> ... rennen Jugendliche einen Turm hoch der so kringel Treppen hat


Geben wir dem Kind den Namen den es verdient: Wendeltreppe.


> die Schluszene die ziemlich am Ende des Films kam


Wann sollte die Schlussszene denn auch sonst kommen als am Ende  ( sorry das Wortspiel muss sein ). 
Hast du nicht wirklich mehr Infos? Wie zb. in welchem Land spielt der Film zu welcher Zeit? Namen oder Schauspieler?


----------



## xhitcher1 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *



kero81 schrieb:


> Was Du dir so alles merken kannst... Auf welchem Programm er kam, welche Programme ihr NICHT hattet (2005 hattet ihr nur drei Programme WTF?!), um welche Uhrzeit er ca. kam und Du kannst dich dran erinnern das Du eingeschlafen bist. Aber den Titel wohl nicht... Bist Du High?!



Nein ich hab nur damals wenig Zeitung gelesen  und wusste nicht was im TV kam hab viel umher gezippt  Und nachts oft heimlich gekuckt wenn Dad schlief  Und ja wir hatten 2005 nur 3 Programme wir hatten erst ziemlich Spät Sat 1 und co  Deshalb kann ich sagen das er Definitiv auf einem der 3 Sender lief und das es Abends / Nachts war


----------



## xhitcher1 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Geben wir dem Kind den Namen den es verdient: Wendeltreppe.
> 
> Wann sollte die Schlussszene denn auch sonst kommen als am Ende  ( sorry das Wortspiel muss sein ).
> Hast du nicht wirklich mehr Infos? Wie zb. in welchem Land spielt der Film zu welcher Zeit? Namen oder Schauspieler?



Nein leider nicht  Ich weiß nur das es ein Hügeliges Waldgebiet war das Wetter war trüb und vernebelt etwas und es waren mehrere Jugendliche und einer jagte den anderen die Treppen des alten *Gebäudes* war glaub ein altes Ruinen Schloss Hoch und oben kam es zur Auseinandersetzung, ich meine das einer eine Militär Jacke bzw Bundeswehr Artige Jacke anhatte und es glaub sogar um Nazis bzw Neonazis ging und der eine wollte nicht mit machen und dann schubste er ihn den turm runter oder erschoss ihn und naher heulte er selbst weil er merkte was er vor Lauter Wahn gerade getan hat und sein ehemaligen Kumpel umbrachte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *

Versuche mal zuerst die Doppelposts zu meiden, Zitate kann man auch sammeln ( erst das Plus Symbol und beim letzten Zitat eben zitieren )
Es fehlt einfach zu viel um es in irgendeine Richtung einzugrenzen wie wo der Film spielt und in welcher Zeit, oder ein Schauspieler oder markanter Name eines Darstellers im Film. Denk also noch mal scharf nach ob dir nicht noch was einfällt


----------



## longtom (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *

Guck mal evt . The Wanderers das könnt er sein .


----------



## Dynamitarde (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *

Die Outsider, Die Klasse 1994, The Wanderers,


----------



## xhitcher1 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *



longtom schrieb:


> The Wanderers das könnt er sein .



Hi danke nein ich glaube der war es nicht  Ich denke er spielte in den 90giern von der Filmmachart her oder Anfang 2000  Neuer oder Älter glaube ich nicht.


----------



## xhitcher1 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Die Outsider, Die Klasse 1994, The Wanderers,



Die Klasse 1994 finde ich nicht nur 84  Ich denke er spielte in den 90giern oder anfang 2000 von der Machart her älter nicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *

Editieren ist nicht so deine Sache?
Puh das ist immer noch sehr dürftig um damit was anzufangen


----------



## xhitcher1 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Puh das ist immer noch sehr dürftig um damit was anzufangen



Tja mehr weiß ich leider nicht es war ein Trüber Wald bzw Erdhügel und direkt am Wald grenzte die Burg  sie verfolgten Ihn (eine Gruppe) ca 5-7 Leute (Jugendliche zwischen 18 und 20) und dann jagten Sie Ihn die Burg Runie die Treppen hoch und oben kam es zur Auseinander Setzung wo der eine den Anderen Umbrachte (entweder Erschoss oder von der Burg warf) danach war er geschockt seinen Einstigen Freund umgebracht zu haben  Einer hatte soviel ich weiß ne Army Jacke an wie es *Neonazis* oft haben.


----------



## D00msday (6. März 2015)

*AW: Suche alten Jugendlichen Gangsterfilm? Niemand weiß was es für einer ist *

Liste von Filmen mit Bezug zu Skinheads â€“ Wikipedia


----------

